# Solved: First windows 7 computer in a windows server 2003 domain



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

I recently had a computer go down and so we purchased our first Windows 7 laptop.

I tried having the user that had the computer log into the computer with their normal domain credentials (yes the computer is joined to the domain).

Their roaming profile did not come up (i was kind of expecting this)

I created a completely new profile with a profile share of \\server\username$

logon script was logon.bat

and i mapped an h: drive for \\server\username$.

When I log in with this new user windows 7 is telling me that I am logged in with a temporary profile.

I also put the user into a OU with no GPO and blocking inhierit GPOs

Any words of wisdom on how to fix this issue?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Did the logon script apply? Did group policy apply? Is it getting a correct IP address for DNS, Default gateway, etc. from DHCP? What version of Windows 7 is this?


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

Answer to your questions:

Did the logon script apply: yes

Did the group policy apply: yes
-also i did a gpupdate on both the server and client

Is it the correct IP for the DNS and gateway: yes

Correct DHCP address: yes

Windows 7 pro


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

I was able to do a bit more digging and i did find my answer.

When you are moving from windows xp to windows 7 on a server 2003 domain you MUST have a \ at the end of your roaming profile path on the domain controller.

\\server\username$\

What happens is windows 7 makes a .v2 folder in the \\server\username$\ making it look like \\server\username$\.v2


----------

